# Πυρηνικά Εργοστάσια Ακούγιου & Σινώπης (Τουρκία)



## Aurelia (Apr 19, 2011)

Το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου (www.aegean.gr) έλαβε την πρωτοβουλία συλλογής υπογραφών, προκειμένου να σταματήσει η ανέγερση των δυο πυρηνικών εργοστασίων σε περιοχές της Τουρκίας. Η επιτυχία αυτού του εγχειρήματος εξαρτάται τόσο από την συμμετοχή σας όσο και από τη διάδοση του παρόντος μηνύματος.
Στην διεύθυνση http://petition.aegean.gr/stopnuclearplants/ θα βρείτε το αναλυτικό κείμενο και θα έχετε τη δυνατότητα υπογραφής αυτού.

Ευελπιστούμε στην υποστήριξή σας.
______________________________

The University of the Aegean (www.aegean.gr) has taken the initiative of collecting signatures against the construction of two nuclear plants in Turkey. The success of this attempt lies both on your participation and the dissemination of this message.
By visiting the website: http://petition.aegean.gr/stopnuclearplants/ you will have the opportunity to read the full article and you will also be given the chance to participate in the petition.

We count on your support.


----------

